

Mine the long tail: Google keyword tool now has # of searches/month data - utnick
https://adwords.google.com/select/KeywordToolExternal

======
webwright
This is actually pretty HUGE... And it's not just about the long tail-- it's
about doing SEO/SEM more effectively.

Made my day!

~~~
fallentimes
Made my day too - this will save me scores of hours. Anyone who's had problems
with SEO should definitely look in to this. Thanks utnick.

------
breck
What's the most expensive keyword you can find? I got "apply for mortgage
online" at $23.84.

~~~
kirse
"mesothelioma survivor" for $42.58

"tax lawyer" for $28.68

"criminal defense attorney" for $27.11

Anything related to lawyers / attorneys seem to have the highest CPC.

------
redorb
yeah its nice, its nice to see a little transparency from google.

------
ntoshev
These seem to be inexact data. Especially for rare keywords and non-US
territories the results are off (I don't think Bulgarians search for
"coroutines" more than Americans)

------
ctingom
Awesome. I'm rather excited about it.

------
sosueme
adwords.google.com is down for me at 4.11 pm pacific time. no other
site/google service is down

